

Redis 1.2 Stable Released - superjared
http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/Redis_1_2_0_Changelog

======
superjared
Possibly the greatest thing about this release is the "Append Only File".

 _The Append Only File is an alternative way to save your data in Redis that
is fully durable! Unlike the snapshotting (default) persistence mode, where
the database is saved asynchronously from time to time, the Append Only File
saves every change ASAP in a text-only file that works like a journal. Redis
will play back this file again at startup reloading the whole dataset back in
memory._

